# Group Road Bike Rides from Downtown LA?



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

All,

I am going out to LA for some time with family. I am part of a team here in the DC area and the riding is great with them. I have a bike lined up to use there. Can anyone recommend some Saturday/Sunday decent paced club rides that leave out of close to downtown LA? Main St. to be exact.

Thanks


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Not from where you are but you can take the Gold Line into So Pasadena, get off at Mission, and catch the Sat morning Montrose ride as they pass through. Big fast paced group.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm...

I have heard from other message boards about this Montrose ride. I will be extremely unfamiliar with Pasadena. I have noticed the ride is not a loop. Where does it end?


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2006)

johnalex said:


> hmm...
> 
> I have heard from other message boards about this Montrose ride. I will be extremely unfamiliar with Pasadena. I have noticed the ride is not a loop. Where does it end?


Here's the ride on a map: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/montrose/111896232 

The ride starts in Montrose, but they pick up about another 100 or so riders at the Trader Joes on Mission/Grand (after mile 8). Ride ends at Sierra Madre and Baldwin, not Santa Anita like it shows on the map. I have no idea why this ride isn't a loop.

The metro from downtown L.A. will drop you off in South Pasadena between mile markers 8 and 9 (on Mission St. and Meridian).


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. 

Now I have to figure out how to get from the end of the ride back to downtown. Maybe I can ride it back...This is where my map will come into play .

Well this should be fun. 

Is this ride a hammerfest? The rides here in DC right now are mainly "zone 2" rides this time of the year.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If you don't feel like riding back to downtown you can take the Gold Line train from the Sierra Madre station to downtown.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah I just saw that. After a while of messing around on google maps. 

Awesome. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

ohh hey. Should I be worried about taking a borrowed bike onto the Metro?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about taking the bike onto the train. It's safe.

If you do the short ride (vs the long ride as explained over at the other forum) you'll have plenty of time to pose with others at the finish area in Sierra Madre until the long ride rolls in about 25 mintes later, about 10:30am. There's a Starbucks right there.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

posing...hell yeah. I guess I will have to clean my kit.


----------

